# Finally, a snakehead...



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

I finally caught my first snakehead! It came as I was targeting the Hampala. Absolutely a blast to catch on an ultralight setup. It weighs only about 2-3 lbs though...


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Jealous! I want to catch one some day, but I would prefer it not be in the states since that would imply some serious problems for us. Great catch and photo.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Glad to see it was not caught in the US, but nice looking fish. I do hear they fight very hard and can be extremely aggressive.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to take a bass trip down to florida....would love to mess around in a canal while I was down there for a few and try hooking one of those!!!! Such similarities to a bow fin but creepier! LOL


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

reputation aside, its a beautiful fish and cool to add to ones Life List! Im jealous.. Next question.. how do they taste? or released?? as I assume they are "Native" where you caught it...

Salmonid


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Nice Catch. Be proud of it.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

I released mine. They don't taste very good, at least this specie isn't... They are a blast to catch!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I've seen these on the show river monsters. The dude was catching these in Florida in random tiny ponds and said they can migrate to golf course ponds??


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch. Beautiful color on that fish. Who is that holding it?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My son got a nice bowfin today, similar fish, and a native here.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Bowfin? Niiice! Never catches them before... 
Shortdrift, it's the same dude you know maaan... LOL ... 
These guys are pretty good at eating up all the other fish... Seen some chunks taken out of a really large fish in the reservoir here... Pretty cool and scary at the same time lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats on a really cool looking fish! It almost looks like it was spray painted with some alien hieroglyphics. It says 90 down by the tail but I can't read the rest of it.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> Nice catch. Beautiful color on that fish. Who is that holding it?


I thought that was crappielooker? If it's not then he takes the same guy fishing with him everytime; and that guys job is to hold the fish crappielooker catches for photos.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Pretty fish, congrats.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Hahaha Mr. A...


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice fish AK, bout time u caught something worthy!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude, you wouldn't be saying that if you catches what I have been catching. It's like a smallie, but fiestier!


----------

